# Finale: Amneris Judgment Scene (Dimitrova vs Dominguez)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It is not fair but before this I had been planning to use Dimitrova in a video performance contest down the way and I can't get her acting out of my judgement. She is so forceful in the part and she was the most beautiful she was ever presented onstage. To me she is the best Amneris I've seen on video. Thought she was a soprano I think it was her most successful role. Pity Stephanie Blythe wasn't recorded as she was absolutely magnificent and unleashed the biggest voice I have ever heard. A wall of sound.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Dominguez nails it, Dimitrova doesn't have a chance!

N.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BalalaikaBoy said:


>


_"Ghena Dimitrova grants her Gigantic Voice and her Gorgeous Looks to Amneris"_
Wow. Thanks for posting this. I like creative video titles like this, it's an instant attention grabber. It has made me want to watch from start to finish. (It's kind of like anime with deliberately long titles, you know what I'm talking about, right?) I can see how her voice is "gigantic", btw.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> _"Ghena Dimitrova grants her Gigantic Voice and her Gorgeous Looks to Amneris"_
> Wow. Thanks for posting this. I like creative video titles like this, it's an instant attention grabber. It has made me want to watch from start to finish. (It's kind of like anime with deliberately long titles, you know what I'm talking about, right?) I can see how her voice is "gigantic", btw.


In real life her looks were more pedestrian but she had a wizard of a makeup artist and great costumes. I knew someone who heard her sing Turandot in Ravenna and he said it was HUGE. She said people often didn't know what to make of her voice as they had never heard a true dramatic soprano. In her case a volcanic soprano.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> _"Ghena Dimitrova grants her Gigantic Voice and her Gorgeous Looks to Amneris"_
> Wow. Thanks for posting this. I like creative video titles like this, it's an instant attention grabber. It has made me want to watch from start to finish. (It's kind of like anime with deliberately long titles, you know what I'm talking about, right?) I can see how her voice is "gigantic", btw.


You mean like

"How Heavy Are the Dumbbells You Lift?"
"Is it Wrong to Pick Up Girls In a Dungeon?"
"This Hero is Overpowered but Overly Cautious"
"In Another World With My Smartphone"


----------

